# Blue Screen Issue, Memory Managment



## AlexanderD95 (Sep 22, 2021)

Hey, I have been blue screening for a while and getting "MEMORY_MANAGMENT". I have tried quite a few things and have literally changed the memory kit out. Any support would be heavily appreciated as I need my computer for education. Thanks!

The bugcheck was: 0x0000001a (0x000000000000003f, 0x000000000000084b, 0x00000000596a9ab1, 0x00000000d6dcf41b). A dump was saved in: C:\Windows\MEMORY.DMP. Report Id: eb33f4f7-2150-48a4-94b7-80d51479aa6d.

Pssst, Sorry to Moderation Team if i placed this post in the wrong area.


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

have you tried using Memtest to test the memory?


----------



## AlexanderD95 (Sep 22, 2021)

I haven’t no, but I have swapped out the actually memory for 2 new sticks and still the same issue.

Thank you for your reply though!


----------



## blues_harp28 (Jan 9, 2005)

Let us have some Pc specifications.
Check and post TSG System Information Utility - found here.
http://static.techguy.org/download/SysInfo.exe
======
Post the Minidump files
Create a new folder on the desktop and call it dumpfiles [or something similar]
Look in c:\windows\minidump
Copy the last 4 minidump files to that folder.

Close the folder and right click on it and select Send To Compressed [zipped] Folder.
Windows will compress the file and then save the new zipped file in the same location.
Attach the zip folder by using the 'Upload a File' button.


----------



## AlexanderD95 (Sep 22, 2021)

Operating System
Windows 10 Pro 64-bit
CPU
AMD Ryzen 7 2700X 42 °C
Pinnacle Ridge 12nm Technology
RAM
16.0GB Dual-Channel Unknown @ 1064MHz (17-19-19-39)
Motherboard
ASRock A320M-HDV R3.0 (AM4) 36 °C
Graphics
EA234WMi ([email protected])
EA234WMi ([email protected])
4096MB ATI Radeon RX 560 Series (C.P. Technology) 40 °C
Storage
465GB Seagate ST3500413AS (SATA ) 35 °C
931GB Seagate Expansion SCSI Disk Device (USB (SATA) ) 32 °C
Optical Drives
No optical disk drives detected
Audio
AMD High Definition Audio Device


----------



## blues_harp28 (Jan 9, 2005)

Minidump check x 5 - in part.

```
*******************************************************************************
*                                                                             *
*                        Bugcheck Analysis                                    *
*                                                                             *
*******************************************************************************
MEMORY_MANAGEMENT (1a)
    # Any other values for parameter 1 must be individually examined.
Arguments:
Arg1: 000000000000003f, An inpage operation failed with a CRC error.
Debugging Details:
------------------

*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for win32k.sys

ADDITIONAL_DEBUG_TEXT:  Memory Manager detected corruption of a pagefile page while performing an in-page operation.
The data read from storage does not match the original data written.
This indicates the data was corrupted by the storage stack, or device hardware.

PROCESS_NAME:  MemCompression

PAGE_HASH_ERRORS_DETECTED: 10x00007ff8`7d34781c

SYMBOL_NAME:  PAGE_HASH_ERRORS_INPAGE

MODULE_NAME: Unknown_Module

IMAGE_NAME:  Unknown_Image

OSNAME:  Windows 10

FAILURE_ID_HASH:  {6a2d4548-0eec-578d-e8f1-9e2239aa9a00}

Followup:     MachineOwner
---------

*** Memory manager detected 1 instance(s) of corrupted pagefilepage(s) while performing in-page operations.
```
======
3 out of the 5 minidumps all point to Memory Management. But that said, the error may be triggered elsewhere and it then registers as a memory fault.

First run memtest86
https://www.memtest86.com/download.htm
Download the ISO file then burn to a DVD
Start the Pc using the DVD and run the memory test for at least 8 passes.

It is best to run a full scan on individual Ram sticks if you can.
Or run the test but if any errors are shown - then remove all sticks of Ram - test each Ram stick one at a time and test them in different slots.

It can also run from a USB stick - on the above website, scroll down to
''Image for creating bootable USB Drive - Download''

Guide to using Memtest86+
http://www.wikihow.com/Test-PC-Ram-with-MemTest86


----------



## AlexanderD95 (Sep 22, 2021)

Sorry for the late reply i lost access to this account
im going to perform what you said right now and have an update in the next 30 mintues


----------



## blues_harp28 (Jan 9, 2005)

Post back when you are ready - has it blue screened again in the last week?


----------



## AlexanderD95 (Sep 22, 2021)

Just doing a round 2 of the tests as I write. It had blue screened many times indeed. I passed the first test with no issues.


----------



## AlexanderD95 (Sep 22, 2021)

Hey sorry for ANOTHER, late reply. So I performed the first test and then another but it seemed to have been testing the CPU? I looked through the program and saw nothing else so I'm guessing the program performed its job. After the first run of the program, all was fine, it said I had passed. The second time I also passed but I could not boot onto my hard drive. After a few attempts, I just caved in and reset to a fresh install. I have gone around 13 hours of having the computer on and just having some gaming fun I just blue screened again. I will send the last log of the event viewer.

For the image details, I blue screened at 04:39am


----------



## blues_harp28 (Jan 9, 2005)

Did anything show up in Red in the memtest?
Event viewer is not telling us much, errors and warnings, are just that.
But the one 'critical event' points to 'kernel Power'
Post the last 4 minidump files as you did above, and we will see what that is showing.


----------



## AlexanderD95 (Sep 22, 2021)

Nothing was showing red on the memtest no. For the last minidumps, I only have 1 which I have attached at the bottom


----------



## blues_harp28 (Jan 9, 2005)

Minidump check x1 -in part.

```
*******************************************************************************
*                                                                             *
*                        Bugcheck Analysis                                    *
*                                                                             *
*******************************************************************************

MEMORY_MANAGEMENT (1a)
    # Any other values for parameter 1 must be individually examined.
Arguments:
Arg1: 000000000000003f, An inpage operation failed with a CRC error. Parameter 2 contains
    the pagefile offset. Parameter 3 contains the page CRC value.
    Parameter 4 contains the expected CRC value.
Arg2: 00000000000a4f9c
Arg3: 000000003f082472
Arg4: 000000000e1133bb

Debugging Details:
------------------

ADDITIONAL_DEBUG_TEXT:  Memory Manager detected corruption of a pagefile page while performing an in-page operation.
The data read from storage does not match the original data written.
This indicates the data was corrupted by the storage stack, or device hardware.

PROCESS_NAME:  MemCompression

SYMBOL_NAME:  PAGE_HASH_ERRORS_INPAGE

MODULE_NAME: Unknown_Module

IMAGE_NAME:  Unknown_Image

STACK_COMMAND:  .thread ; .cxr ; kb

FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  PAGE_HASH_ERRORS_0x1a_3f

OS_VERSION:  10.0.19041.1

BUILDLAB_STR:  vb_release

OSPLATFORM_TYPE:  x64

OSNAME:  Windows 10

FAILURE_ID_HASH:  {6a2d4548-0eec-578d-e8f1-9e2239aa9a00}

Followup:     MachineOwner
---------
*** Memory manager detected 1 instance(s) of corrupted pagefilepage(s) while performing in-page operations.
```
Minidump file still pointing to


> MEMORY_MANAGEMENT and Memory Manager detected corruption of a pagefile page while performing an in-page operation.


Have you altered the memory pagefile file in Windows?
You have 16.0GB of ram installed - is this a desktop or a laptop?
Were you able to test individual sticks of ram and in different slots on the motherboard.
I ask as it may pass a memory test with all sticks in place, the majority may override the bad stick of ram, but when tested individually, the memory test may flag up bad memory.
======
Also post TSG System Information Utility - found here.
https://static.techguy.org/download/tsginfo.exe


----------



## AlexanderD95 (Sep 22, 2021)

I have not altered anything named "pagefile" as I am unknown of what it is.
I have 16gb of 3600Mhz ram but its clock to 2933 Mhz due to my motherboard capability on a desktop.
I was not able to test each stick though like previously mentioned, I installed my old ram kit and stick got the same blue screen issue.


----------



## blues_harp28 (Jan 9, 2005)

Where the blue screen error is reported is not necessarily where it first started and may not be the cause. It may not be memory problem but any of the following:
New hardware - Software installed.
Device driver - Video driver - corrupted - faulty.
Faulty Ram - Overheating - Dying hard drive, etc.
Is it only when playing games, when the system is working harder, that it blue screens?
======
It would help us if you posted the following.
https://static.techguy.org/download/tsginfo.exe


----------



## AlexanderD95 (Sep 22, 2021)

Hey, I’ll get all that info for you shortly, I just blue screened again but with this code instead


----------



## blues_harp28 (Jan 9, 2005)

That error could be caused by almost anything on the pc.
In your post #10 you said you did a re-install of Windows.
Did you check if any drivers needed updating - your AMD Ryzen 7 2700X drivers, etc? 
That said, it is best to only update drivers that you know are causing a problems.
Did you let Windows download and install all of the latest updates?

Search Box > Type or copy and paste > *devmgmt.msc*
In Device Manager are there any yellow triangle or question mark against any devices?


----------



## AlexanderD95 (Sep 22, 2021)

To my knowledge, the only driver for the CPU is "Ryzen Master" which is indeed installed. Same for Windows, I have the most up-to-date windows update as well.


----------



## blues_harp28 (Jan 9, 2005)

blues_harp28 said:


> Is it only when playing games, when the system is working harder, that it blue screens?


Check for Overheating.
http://www.piriform.com/speccy
https://openhardwaremonitor.org/
======
How old is the pc and the hard drive?
Run a hard drive test.
SeaTools for DOS tutorial - ISO to CD
http://knowledge.seagate.com/articles/en_US/FAQ/201271en?language=en_US
ISO to USB - scroll down in the link above.
======
Still waiting for - https://static.techguy.org/download/tsginfo.exe


----------



## crjdriver (Jan 2, 2001)

Those early ie 3xx chipset ryzen boards were very picky in regard to ram. Are you running the latest bios?
Here is a link to the support page for your motherboard;
ASRock > A320M-HDV R3.0 
Download and install the asrock motherboard utility. Once installed, you can monitor temps and voltages. Post a screenshot of the utility under normal load and again while running a stress test. Let the stress test run for at least two min to stabilize temps and voltages.


----------



## crjdriver (Jan 2, 2001)

Ops I forgot to include; use prime95, OCCT, or Realbench for the stress test. The easiest would be prime95.


----------



## AlexanderD95 (Sep 22, 2021)

Tech Support Guy System Info Utility version 1.0.0.9
OS Version: Microsoft Windows 10 Pro, 64 bit, Build 19043, Installed 20211002152626.000000+060
Processor: AMD Ryzen 7 2700X Eight-Core Processor, AMD64 Family 23 Model 8 Stepping 2, CPU Count: 16
Total Physical RAM: 16 GB
Graphics Card: Radeon RX 560 Series
Hard Drives: C: 465 GB (393 GB Free); D: 899 GB (780 GB Free); Z: 31 GB (27 GB Free);
Motherboard: ASRock A320M-HDV R3.0, s/n M80-BA027801189
System: American Megatrends Inc., ver ALASKA - 1072009, s/n To Be Filled By O.E.M.
Antivirus: Windows Defender, Enabled and Updated


----------



## blues_harp28 (Jan 9, 2005)

Check crjdriver's posts #20 and 21. He is one of our hardware experts and will help you in stress testing your pc.


----------



## AlexanderD95 (Sep 22, 2021)

_Which one should i be downloading?







_


----------



## crjdriver (Jan 2, 2001)

The one you were told in post #20; the motherboard utility. Looks like it is four from the bottom in your pic.


----------



## AlexanderD95 (Sep 22, 2021)

Does this help anything?


----------



## crjdriver (Jan 2, 2001)

No. Use the utility from the board mfg. Post the following cpu temp, 12V, 5V, and 3.3V values. Do this twice. Once under a normal load and again while running a stress test such as prime95. Post screenshots of the utility showing the info.


----------

